# Stolen cadaver hand



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Doctor accused of stealing cadaver hand*

2 hours, 45 minutes ago

A doctor has pleaded not guilty to stealing a hand from a New Jersey medical school cadaver and giving it to an exotic dancer, authorities said.

Ahmed Rashed, a 2005 graduate of the University of Medicine and Dentistry of New Jersey, was charged Monday after voluntarily returning from Los Angeles, where he is in a residency program, said his lawyer, Hassen Abdellah.

Rashed, 26, is free on $1,000 bail.

The dancer, Linda Kay, kept the hand in a jar of formaldehyde in her bedroom. Friends have said she called the hand "Freddy."

Police discovered the hand, along with six human skulls, at Kay's home in July, after being called there on a report that a roommate was suicidal. The roommate was not home, but Kay was.

Kay, 31, has pleaded not guilty to unlawful disposal of human remains. Her mother has said she believed the skulls were bought from a mail order catalog.

The left hand was taken in May or June 2002, according to an investigation by the school and South Plainfield police, said Middlesex County Assistant Prosecutor Judson Hamlin.

Medical school spokeswoman Anna Farneski said in a statement that the investigation is ongoing.

The charge against Rashed carries up to 10 years in prison.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Thats just wack!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

There are some unusually strange people out there, unlike us normal strange people


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Psh. Too lazy to make her own props.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

That's a very misleading title....


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Hahahaha, You changed it! Ahahahahah


----------

